

Startup giving away free Polaroid and PS4 - roomcrunch
https://roomcrunch.com

======
roomcrunch
Roomcrunch is a new LA based startup that creates travel connections based on
similar interests. Hosts put up their rooms for rent, and guests rent them
out. We launched very recently, and we're looking for all the help we can get!

All that you have to do is register with a Facebook account on our site, and
you will be automatically entered to win a new polaroid for the month of
February, and a brand new PS4 for the month of March

